# Nexus 7 3G/Roms?



## cp06 (Mar 13, 2012)

I just received my nexus 7 with mobile data. Merry Xmas to me... Love it!








The one thing that doesn't seem to be clear is support from rom devs on whether a rom is supported.
I would really like to flash AOKP or CM10, but they are listed for the N7 but dosn't say whether they support mobile data.
I would suspect that you need an android 4.2+ ROM to support mobile data, because N7 3G version was released with the release of 4.2.
I could just flash an N7 AOKP nightly, but not sure if it will mess up mobile data. I'm sure radios aren't included in the AOKP or CM distros, but i'm to scared to attempt a flash, because I love my mobile data and i'm not going to loose it.
There are plenty of knowledgeable people on this site, some of which should have the awnser to the question.
I would rather ask than flash and "see what happens".

Thanks in advance.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I have an n7 3g. I just keep it stock and rooted. Don't care to flash a ROM on a tablet really.

I would think hard about why you actually need a ROM on a nexus tablet before wanting one. There's a lot less reasons than for a phone.

However, CM will probably support it in 10.1 as there is no 4.1 source for the n7 3g.


----------



## tedr108 (Oct 14, 2011)

There are only a couple of stock-based ROMs made for the 3g version of the Nexus 7, as far as I know. If you flash the non-3g ROMs, you will lose your mobile connectivity. If you are looking for a custom ROM like AOKP or CM, you'll have to sit tight for a while ... that's what I'm doing.


----------



## cp06 (Mar 13, 2012)

I see what your saying Yarly, but I do like the little bit more of customization that I get with AOKP an CM10.

I will continue to wait patiently for my AOKP build.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Is there any pre-paid data only plans that you can use with the nexus 7 3g?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

shiznu said:


> Is there any pre-paid data only plans that you can use with the nexus 7 3g?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


AT&T has one and T-Mobile does. AT&T is 5 dollars cheaper for 3gb a month ($30). It comes set up for AT&T already and has an AT&T sim.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

yarly said:


> AT&T has one and T-Mobile does. AT&T is 5 dollars cheaper for 3gb a month ($30). It comes set up for AT&T already and has an AT&T pin.


Cool AT&T has some 3g coverage in my area. T-Mobile still is edge.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

